# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie could go to 7 days a week ...

## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...riter-reveals/


That will stretch the scriptwriters even more to come up with good and sensible storylines and the elderly cast will find that quite challenging, I can imagine if that is going to happen...

----------

Glen1 (15-11-2019), parkerman (13-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (14-11-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...riter-reveals/
> 
> 
> That will stretch the scriptwriters even more to come up with good and sensible storylines and the elderly cast will find that quite challenging, I can imagine if that is going to happen...


The way things are going at the moment, one day a week would stretch the scriptwriters to come up with good and sensible storylines!

----------

Brucie (13-11-2019), Glen1 (15-11-2019), Perdita (13-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (14-11-2019)

----------

